# THE WHOLE TRUTH – Starring Keanu Reeves and Renée Zellweger – Arriving on Blu-ray, DVD, and Digital HD January 17



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> Witness the tense legal thriller The Whole Truth when it arrives on Blu-ray (plus Digital HD), DVD and Digital HD January 17 from Lionsgate. Keanu Reeves stars as a defense attorney trying to clear a teen in the brutal stabbing of his father. Rounding out the acclaimed cast are Renée Zellweger, Gugu Mbatha-Raw, Gabriel Basso, and Jim Belushi. The Whole Truth Blu-ray and DVD will be available for the suggested retail price of $24.99 and $19.98 respectively.
> 
> OFFICIAL SYNOPSIS
> Defense attorney Richard Ramsey (Keanu Reeves) takes on a personal case when he knows to his widowed friend, Loretta Lassiter (Renée Zellweger), that he will keep her son Mike (Gabriel Basso) out of prison. Charged with murdering his father, Mike initially confesses to the crime. But as the trial proceeds, chilling evidence about the kind of man that Boone Lassiter (Jim Belushi) really was comes to light. While Ramsay uses the evidence to get his client acquitted, his new colleague Janelle (Gugu Mbatha-Raw) tries to dig deeper – and begins to realize that the whole truth is something she alone can uncover.
> ...


----------

